# "Bio gegen Gelsen"



## danyvet (20. Juli 2011)

....das war die Überschrift eines Artikels (vielmehr Anzeige), den ich gerade in einer Zeitung, die von der Stadt Wien herausgegeben wird (wien.at - eine Lobhudelei unseres Bürgermeisters), gelesen habe.

Meine erste Reaktion war Augenrollen. Und das Bild von der Ulli Sima (unsere Umweltstadträtin) daneben gab mir den Rest  (merkt man, dass ich die Frau nicht mag?  )
Im Artikel stand nicht viel, sondern nur, dass man Tabletten in den Teich/die Regentonne/etc. geben muss, dann hat man Ruhe. Wahrscheinlich geht´s euch jetzt so wie mir: ich dachte "häää? Tabletten? Was ist da Bio???"
Also, hab ich mir mal die Homepage, die in dem Artikel angegeben war, angeschaut. Und fand das. OK, Bakterien....das ist zumindest ein biologisches Mittel, also irgendwie steckt das Wort Bio da mit drin. Aber, ob das gscheit ist??? Keine Ahnung, und daher stell ich das jetzt mal zur Diskussion. Habt ihr schon mal mit sowas Erfahrung gesammelt? Seid ihr vom Fach und habt Bedenken? Bitte um rege Diskussion 

Was mich schon mal skeptisch macht: da steht "Packungseinheit 10 Tabletten ausreichend für 2.000 Liter Wasser bzw. 100m2 Wasseroberfläche". Bei 100m² Wasseroberfläche komm ich (je nach Tiefe, aber durchschnittlich) auf weeeeeesentlich mehr Liter Wasser.... ob die wirklich so viel Ahnung haben? 


Hier übrigens auf der Homepage des Rathauses (die Zeitung hab ich dort nicht online gefunden) bessere Tipps gegen Gelsen


----------



## pyro (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Bio gegen Gelsen"*

Hallo Dany,

zuerst musst Du das ganze mal für die Preußn übersetzen. Gelsen = Schnaken = Mücken 


In meiner Regentonne sind einige Mückenlarven drin aber da werden die Tabletten nix bringen da ich das Wasser ja nicht sammle zum rumstehen sondern zum gießen. Ich würde also den Wirkstoff oder die Bakterien samt den Mückenlarven im Garten vergießen. Ein Netz über der Tonnenöffnung das keine Mücke ans Wasser kann um darin Eier abzulegen ist hier wirksamer.

In meinem Teich habe ich auch keine einzige Mückenlarve. Das war eigendlich meine grosse Befürchtung aber die __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Gelbrandkäfer, Libellenlarven haben guten Hunger und machen einen sauberen Job. 
Selbst das Mückenproblem am Wasser auf meiner Gartenhausterrasse ist bislang kein grosses Problem denn die über der Wasseroberfläche schwirrenden __ Fliegen und Mücken werden nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit von meinen Fledermäusen vertilgt. Wenn man da auf der Terrasse sitzt kann man da im fahlen Mondschein wahre Flugakrobatik beobachten.


----------



## danyvet (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Bio gegen Gelsen"*

Oh, nicht dass da der Eindruck entstünde, ich suchte was gegen Gelsen 
Mein Teich ist ebenso gelsen-, pardon, mückenlarvenfrei 
Ich bin nur beim Lesen der Zeitung auf diesen Artikel gestoßen und wollte ihn hier zur Diskussion stellen.


----------



## Zermalmer (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Bio gegen Gelsen"*



pyro schrieb:


> ...da ich das Wasser ja nicht sammle zum rumstehen sondern zum gießen. Ich würde also den Wirkstoff oder die Bakterien samt den Mückenlarven im Garten vergießen.


Hallo Jürgen,
An sich hast Du recht, aber wie entnimmst Du das Wasser? Und in welchem Abstand ist die Tonne dann ggf. leer?
Ich entnehme meistens mit Gieskanne... und die Mücken sind ja nicht blöd... nicht umsonst verziehen sich die Larven in tiefere Wasserregionen.
Einige wird's da immer mit reinziehen... aber einige werden halt auch flüchten können... je nachdem wie man Wasser entnimmt.


> Ein Netz über der Tonnenöffnung das keine Mücke ans Wasser kann um darin Eier abzulegen ist hier wirksamer.


Da gebe ich Dir recht.



> In meinem Teich habe ich auch keine einzige Mückenlarve. Das war eigendlich meine grosse Befürchtung aber die __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Gelbrandkäfer, Libellenlarven haben guten Hunger und machen einen sauberen Job.


Keine, die Du bis jetzt bemerkt hast 
Fühle Dich nicht zu sicher...



danyvet schrieb:


> Ich bin nur beim Lesen der Zeitung auf diesen Artikel gestoßen und wollte ihn hier zur Diskussion stellen.


Hallo Dany,
ich weiss ja nicht, wie lange die Firma schon existiert... aber da würde ich dann doch schon eher auf ein recht lang am Markt existierendes Mittel (Neudorff Stechmückenfrei) zurückgreifen.
Es verspricht die gleichen Dinge, allerdings zu einem wesentlich anderen Preis und Anwendungszeitraum.
20ml langen für über 10.000 Liter und bedürfen eigentlich nur einer Anwendung alle 4 Wochen.
Angemerkt sei... zu gleichem Preis.

Das soll jetzt keine Werbung für Neudorff sein... aber im Gegenzug liest sich die Empfehlung, die Du zitiert hast, auch eher als Werbung für ein lokales Produkt.

Abgesehen jetzt von der Problematik... immer wieder erheiternd, wie unterschiedlich doch die Bezeichnung für Stechmücken ist... 

Nachtrag:und ja, die Mücken lieben mich... und auch bei Kriebelmücken rufe ich anscheindend gerne mal 'hey, hier bin ich' *seufz*


----------



## Mulmig (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Bio gegen Gelsen"*

Hallo,

nach dem langen Regen wird bei mir im Garten jede kleine Ausbuchtung / Vertiefung eine Minipfütze sein. Mir graut schon davor, wenn es wieder warm wird und die nächste Schnakengeneration über mich herfällt....

Wo sollte ich da mit Mitteln anfangen? Die Regentonnen sind wahrscheinlich das geringste Problem (zumal die abgedeckt sind).
Früher habe ich auch Neudorff Stechmückenfrei und ähnliches von Söll benutzt, aber es dann wieder aus oben genanntem Grund gelassen. So richtig der Kracher war es nicht.

Die Tomaten vor dem Küchenfenster, Duftpelargonien und Weihrauchpflanzen vor den Fenstern scheinen etwas zu bringen. Und die Schwalben und Fledermäuse in der Umgebung sind meine Rettung. Die kalten Nächte hier halten die Biester auch im Zaum.

Worauf ich sehr gespannt bin, ist die Brutintensität im Ufergraben: da wird im  August die "Post abgehen" und dann könnte Neudorff wieder interessant werden.....
Wieweit meine zahlreichen Vögel im Garten bei der Anti-Schnaken-Einheit mitarbeiten, kann ich gar nicht beurteilen, sind vorwiegend Körnerfresser und die Meisen scheinen sich nur für Blattläuse zu interessieren.
Tja, viel Erhellendes kann ich nicht beitragen.
Sprachlich ist die österreichische "Gelse" in Deutschland für babylonische Sprachverwirrung gut: in Norddeutschland heißt sie "Mücke", das aber ist im Süden die gemeine Stubenfliege: Dialekt "Migg" oder "Mugg" oder "Fluig".  Das stechende Viech heißt "Schnake" oder "Schnohg". Die "Schnake" ist in Norddeutschland aber eine Anekdote oder "Schnurre"....

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## danyvet (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Bio gegen Gelsen"*

Schnaken sind bei uns übrigens diese Monsterdinger, die so lange Beine haben wie ein weberknecht und Flügel fast wie eine der kleinen __ libellen


----------



## Plätscher (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Bio gegen Gelsen"*

Hallo,

Zitat Wikipedia: B. thuringiensis produziert kristalline Proteine (Bt-Toxine, siehe Abbildung), die spezifisch auf verschiedene Insektenarten der Ordnungen __ Käfer, Schmetterlinge, Hautflügler und Zweiflügler sowie Nematoden toxisch wirken, bei Pflanzen, Wirbeltieren und Menschen jedoch wirkungslos sind. Sie sind vollständig biologisch abbaubar.

Na ja, soetwas würde ich nicht in meinem Teich schütten, denn es ist wohl nicht sicher das nur die Mücken getötet werden. Was passiert mit den Wasserinsekten in ihren verschiedenen Stadien?


----------



## Annett (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: "Bio gegen Gelsen"*

Moin.

Gebt mal in die Suche "thuringiensis" oder "Bacillus" ein.


----------

